# Dodo Juice - Lime Prime (Derry Area)



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi guys,

I need some urgent stock of Dodo Juice Lime Prime, friend has asked me to spruce up his car for a sale viewing tomorrow and I have run out of Lime Prime 

Any help would be much appriciated getting this stuff for this afternoon


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

Any light abrasive polish will do the job but Autoglym SRP is probably your best bet on short notice as its available everywhere


----------



## Paddy_Coyle (Oct 3, 2009)

If I had of seen this post earlier I could have thre you up some as I had a bit left but used it up yesterday


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

i know its very late but streetracer in bangor now stocks dodojuice
02891274111 and ask for andy


----------

